# KDE probs queries!



## Dark Star (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi all switched to Kubuntu atm.  
Now I did not like Konqueror plz suggest me the code to instal Firefox.. I downloaded the .tar.gz from site but I donno how to treat it...

Also how to make an icon i Desktop. I did buy right click Application Link but it ain't working I mean of drives  '

I wrote this in Konsole 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install firefox
```
 I got a error 



> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.



Plz help me  I am new to KDE 

Regards


----------



## Sykora (Aug 6, 2007)

Firefox runs on Gnome/GTK+, so I suppose you would have to give something like...


```
$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
```


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2007)

But that'd be a huge download, anyway, also try apt-get install -f and that command which APT says.

As for the linking part, if I get it right, you want to make a link to your /media/<dev> drives right?

Wont this do?

*img456.imageshack.us/img456/4735/snapshot1ur5.png

You get this menu through Link To Location (URL) option and not Application which's only for commands.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 6, 2007)

make sure ur sources.list is correct(refer ubuntu forums or source-o-matic which can make a sources.list for u )*www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ 
reg problem-

```
sudo apt-get install -f
```
then use "adept" package manager to install firefox.never go for source install.although firefox is easy to install locally.it defeats the use of pkg-managers.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 6, 2007)

I am getin this error while trying anything from application.. also when I open adept manager it say another process running.. I restated but asme error also same error with Adept Update manager 

E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. This error 



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> make sure ur sources.list is correct(refer ubuntu forums or source-o-matic which can make a sources.list for u )*www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
> reg problem-
> 
> ```
> ...




```
# Automatically generated sources.list
# *www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
#
# If you get GPG errors with this sources.list, locate the GPG key in this file
# and run these commands (where KEY is replaced with that key)
#
# gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
# gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
#
# If you don't know what to do with this file, read
# *help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine

# Ubuntu supported packages
# GPG key: 437D05B5
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted 
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates main restricted
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted

deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted
deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates main restricted
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted

# Ubuntu community supported packages
# GPG key: 437D05B5
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty universe multiverse 
deb *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates universe multiverse
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security universe multiverse

deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty universe multiverse
deb-src *in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates universe multiverse
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security universe multiverse
```

Here is the list now what to do


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2007)

Look, why don't you run* dpkg --configure -a* and *sudo apt-get install -f * commands?

And that ping-o-matic, don't try that unless you've modified the default Kubuntu /etc/apt/sources.list file. Keep that off your mind for now and run the commands its clearly asking you to do so.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Ubuntu with Default Gnome "simply works"!*

hey @shashwath:Are you on *Kubuntu* or u got *kde* running on *Ubuntu*?
since i dont use kde or kubuntu my knowledge is limited .also remember if you removed first line on ur default sources.list for cd mount,u wont be prompted for Kubuntu CD/DVD.see below my srcs.list for a reference(or replace it with mine if u wish  )

```
[B]
# # If you get GPG errors with this sources.list, locate the GPG key in this file
# # and run these commands (where KEY is replaced with that key)
# #
# # gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
# # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
#Ubuntu Security
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security universe
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-security multiverse

# # Ubuntu supported packages
# # GPG key: 437D05B5
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties

#
# # Ubuntu community supported packages
# # GPG key: 437D05B5
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe multiverse
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-updates universe multiverse

# # Ubuntu backports project
# # GPG key: 437D05B5
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse #Added by software-properties

#### Proposed Multiverse ####
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse #Added by software-properties


#### Canonical Commercial ####
deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main

deb *medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free

#compiz-fusion
deb *debs.vorian.org/ feisty extras
deb-src *debs.vorian.org/ feisty extras[/B]
```
{U can put a hash "#" infront of lines starting with "deb-src" as "# deb-src" as they are not used by many unless you need to compile ur own version for various reasons}
then run :

```
[B]sudo apt-get update[/B]
```
 also refer *kubuntuguide.org (still not complete)

regarding apt/dpkg error-update ur sources.list like the one above.because sometimes the error may be due to apt fails to get some packages to resolve the dependencies as sources.list may not be complete.so update ur sources.list and then run 
	
	



```
[B]sudo apt-get install -f[/B]
```
 still if dpkg fails,post the complete output from terminal(not adept) here.u can see that dpkg complains about some missing packages in the terminal output.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 7, 2007)

Ok seems everything gngn fine atm  Now how can I install this

*liquidweather.net/downloads.php

I have installed SuperKaramba and whenever I download this it opens up in Kate [Texh / Code Editor] :S Now I did not know further steps  Help me


----------



## cynosure (Aug 7, 2007)

You installed "pyqt and imagemagick"? They are needed for the installation. This is written on the first page of the web site.

About the *KATE* thing, just right click and click on "permissions" tab. Just below the "Others" drop down box there is a box "Is executable". Check on it. Is will now execute when you double/single click it.

*Another Option:*:

try 
sudo aptitude search liquidweather

This should return some results and if its on the servers then liquidweather should be listed too. Note the name and then use
sudo aptitude install <the name you noted>

Use these manual downloads only as the last resort.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 7, 2007)

Frem Apt search I got this

```
gkrellweather                   - A weather monitor plugin for GKrellM     
p   kweather                        - weather display applet for KDE
p   libweather-com-perl             - CPAN's Weather::Com module for fetching da
p   liquidwar                       - A truely original multiplayer wargame
p   liquidwar-data                  - Data files for Liquid War
p   liquidwar-server                - Liquid War server
p   mythweather                     - Weather add-on module for MythTV
p   php-services-weather            - acts as an interface to various online wea
p   picon-weather                   - Picon (Personal Images) database for displ
p   rrdweather                      - weather monitoring tool based on RRDtool a
p   vdr-plugin-weather              - Weather plugin for VDR
p   weather-util                    - command-line tool to obtain weather condit
p   weathermap4rrd                  - script that generates picture network link
p   wmspaceweather                  - WindowMaker dock app that shows the "weath
p   wmweather                       - WindowMaker dockapp that shows your curren
p   wmweather+                      - WindowMaker dock app that shows your curre
p   xfce4-weather-plugin            - weather information plugin for the Xfce4 p
```

Also how to open /etc/apt/sources.list it says that gedit is not installed . .WHich edtor for KDE on KUBUNTU  I use 
	
	



```
sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources/list
```


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2007)

use *kate*


----------



## praka123 (Aug 7, 2007)

kate,kwrite,etc etc


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 7, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> You installed "pyqt and imagemagick"? They are needed for the installation. This is written on the first page of the web site.
> 
> About the *KATE* thing, just right click and click on "permissions" tab. Just below the "Others" drop down box there is a box "Is executable". Check on it. Is will now execute when you double/single click it.
> 
> ...


I did everything par nirasha hi haath lagi  Plz can u elaborate steps 

Also tell me that can i install Opera in KDe .. cause atp-get method failed


----------



## cynosure (Aug 7, 2007)

Can you elaborate what all you did? 

Did you change the permission of the file? It wont be treated as a binary (.exe in windows term) until you change it be executable.

Did you install pyqt and imagemagick??? These are the absolute requirements!!! Maybe after installing these two your ilquidweather will work.
Check it and report back.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 8, 2007)

*liquidweather.net/manual.php#installation
^make a folder called liquidweather.move the downloaded .skz file to this directory.
its .skz file.unzip it as it is basically a zip file only(u can unzip using kde file extractor tool(forgot the name) ) into the liquidweather directory.


> # first make sure you've got the latest version of superkaramba installed.
> # Please note that liquid weather versions >=4.0 require superkaramba >=0.36; and liquid weather versions >=7.0 require superkaramba >= 0.37; and liquid weather versions >=12.0 REQUIRE superkaramba >=0.39 - otherwise you'll get strange behaviour, or it will just not work.
> # liquid weather versions >= 9.0 REQUIRE PyQt >= v3.13 and ImageMagick.
> # The export to email/printer options in versions >= 14.0 require reportlab.
> ...


 make sure dependencies are solved 
and read the full page:
*liquidweather.net/manual.php


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 8, 2007)

Thx .. Can you tell me .. how to treat software that come in .tar.gz or .zip pack. I mean I know how to install thru  terminal but I want to  know the steps to install zip pack  Also can I install Opera In KDE cause Conquerer sucks big time  I am fded up with that


----------



## cynosure (Aug 8, 2007)

.tar.gz and .zip files are opened in Konqueror itself. You single click on them and they will open.
Yes you can try Opera coz Konqueror sucks big time.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 8, 2007)

^^ buddy like if I download Opera it wil be saved in .tar.gz I wanna know the process of insta.. through terminal  I mean installing .tar pack through terminal. Some time I download s/w but as I didn't know how to treat that I del it


----------



## cynosure (Aug 8, 2007)

tar xvf filename.tar.gz

A new folder called "filename" will be made and your files will be copied inside.
Now there is a file called readme inside. Read it to know if the installation demands some more options in addition to the default installation. The default installtion is 

1) ./configure    
2) make
3) sudo make install

This is the most common method, installation may vary depending upon whats written inside the readme file. So make sure you read everything thats written inside the file.

Simpler option:

sudo aptitude install opera

I would like to tell you that compiling from source takes time. It does decreases the amount of time required to startup an app but in addition to that, the other postive effects are hard to feel.
So there is no need to compile from the source, just search the internet for the packages with .deb extension and install them. It saves time.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 8, 2007)

Yep, add the canonical repository:


```
## CANONICAL COMMERCIAL REPOSITORY (Hosted on Canonical servers, not Ubuntu
## servers. RealPlayer10, Opera, DesktopSecure and more to come.) 
deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
```
Add this to */etc/apt/sources.list* and then after an *apt-get update*, do *apt-get install opera*

And Shashwat, do try visiting www.getdeb.net at times for .deb packs of your favorite software


----------



## praka123 (Aug 8, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> Thx .. Can you tell me .. how to treat software that come in .tar.gz or .zip pack. I mean I know how to install thru  terminal but I want to  know the steps to install zip pack  Also can I install Opera In KDE cause Conquerer sucks big time  I am fded up with that


as far as source packages are considered,u need to manually satisfy the dependencies by installing required "-dev" files via apt.sometimes in the source package they may provide the reqd deps.otherwise u need to compile and see where it errs out.
regarding opera,opera provides .debs which u can install by double click 
(.deb is the setup.exe for debian based distros like ubuntu,mepis etc etc)
here is the link.download and install.
*ftp.cc.uoc.gr/mirrors/opera/linux/...d/opera_9.22-20070716.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb
as i cant afford libqt3 in my system,i use opera-static(for Gnome/gtk users).


----------



## int86 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yesterday I moved from dapper to feisty.
I installed opera from both ways , downloaded debian package from 
www.opera.com and installed through repository.
In both ways a opera icon forms under internet menu. But  clicking it I get no application or error message.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 15, 2007)

try invoking from a terminal


----------



## int86 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanx praka123
sudo opera helped.
But its needs everytime to be opened from terminal


----------



## praka123 (Aug 15, 2007)

^sudo opera?  
it is a wrong way!.open the terminal(in menu Applications>Accsries>terminal): type:

```
whereis opera
```
 then run as what the path tolds:
for eg: /usr/bin/opera or simply opera will do.
open with "sudo" means ur browsing as root(admin).dont do that remember the "superman" rule.  


> Root access "as it should be" can be visualised by those familiar with the Superman stories using the following analogy:
> 
> Using a root account is rather like being Superman; an administrator's regular user is more like Clark Kent. Clark Kent becomes Superman for only as long as necessary, in order to save people. He then reverts to his "disguise". Root access should be used in the same fashion. The Clark Kent disguise doesn't really restrict him though, as he is still able to use his super powers. This is analogous to using the sudo program.


 *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_security
*What is root user or su or sudo or gksu or kdesu?
read:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_user*
while menu can be edited accordingly via alacarte.that will tell later(if needed)


----------



## int86 (Aug 15, 2007)

^^^
I added path with help of alacarte. And now its works fine.


----------



## Vivek788 (Sep 16, 2007)

hey which music player in kde has similar functions to Winamp?
I am fed up of kaffiene's stupid interface and amarok's inability to import playlists from windows...


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 16, 2007)

^ Amarok


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 16, 2007)

How can you even try to import playlists from Windows .. The FS path is very different in Windows and Linux.

The only good 'Winamp' clone is XMMS.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 16, 2007)

^xmms old gtk app,leave it use beep media player or audacious na!all are winamp lookalike.even if adamant use winamp via wine


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 16, 2007)

XMMS-KDE, hell that's the ugliest I've ever seen


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: KDE(kubuntu 7.10) probs queries!*

Can any one tell me what is the procedure to change the user picture of the Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon  Login Screen ??


----------



## praka123 (Oct 27, 2007)

in menu find kcontrolcentre.there are few 100's of options left for changing,i hope kdm is used.


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 27, 2007)

I found the procedure as under
1. System settings>about me>Click the user picture to change as desired.
2. System settings>Advance Tab>Login Manager>Administrative mode>user Tab>
User image source(here click user,admin)>user image (select the user)
The job done.


----------

